# Need a gift, so get creative



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

This will be the 6th year we have put on a BBQ at BAMC for wounded servicemembers and their families. Each year we try to give the lady Judith who run the facility where we have the event a gift, just to show our appeciation for allowing us to have it there. Last year she recieved a Texas flag flown over the capitol and certificate. Roger and I were discussing what to presernt her with this year and we are coming up blank, so I'm going to the "the source of all knowledge in the universe".

We want something unique, so I'm open to ideas........


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

How about:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

George...send me a regular email so I can get your email addy..and can send you back a message with a pix... Got an idea...but it's gotta stay private...lol

[email protected]


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I will donate an "Origina Cactus Pen"" if you want to go that route.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

MesquiteMan said:


> I will donate an "Origina Cactus Pen"" if you want to go that route.


Nice offer!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

MesquiteMan said:


> I will donate an "Origina Cactus Pen"" if you want to go that route.


Thanks! We may put together a basket of stuff to give her:biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> George...send me a regular email so I can get your email addy..and can send you back a message with a pix... Got an idea...but it's gotta stay private...lol
> 
> [email protected]


Check yer email I hope it's not that "Jim on a bear skin rug" pic:biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Check yer email I hope it's not that "Jim on a bear skin rug" pic:biggrin:


Well, Hell !!!.. You've just destroyed my surprise.. JUST FORGET ABOUT IT.!!!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> Check yer email I hope it's not that "Jim on a bear skin rug" pic:biggrin:





Tortuga said:


> Well, Hell !!!.. You've just destroyed my surprise.. JUST FORGET ABOUT IT.!!!!


thank you state_vet - I'm not sure Judith could handle the visual :rotfl::rotfl:

and thanks guys! your offer is awesome and I KNOW it will be appreciated more than you can imagine.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Got the email below from George this AM. If any of you guys want to send a pen to be included in the gift basket, please send it to either me or George. I'll be happy to gather them up and forward to him if that's easier. If you participate please enclose a note telling me/him what the pens are made from..and I'll stick a card in an individual baggie with your pen and your name and wood used with each one...then Judith can keep one or more for herself and send the remainder to some of our Troops....(might even chunk in a duck call or two.....if they got ducks in Afghanistan...LOL )

Thanks....Jim :biggrin:

*"I can be a little confusing at times Jim  We want to present Judith, who runs the place where we have the bbq with a gift basket, I received offers from a few of your wood working crew to donate pens so I thought maybe we could put together a basket of pens that different people had made to give to her with everyones name attached. We would also tell judith that you guys send these pens to the troops overseas"*


----------

